# New FAQs are up on GW



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

Link


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I just typed out a full list of big points but then the site went down again. -.-

- Shaken/Stunned now applies to passengers disembarking, so no shooting for you. If your stunned transport gets destroyed then you can only move the following turn.

- Flying MCs can get shot down by markerlights. Gogo laser pens!

- Aegis Lines must be placed in one block or line.

- Tau tanks have Shrouded with disruption pods - i.e. 3+ cover in the open if they move (and they will).

- Runes of Warding doesn't stack

- Reserve modifiers don't work for allied detachments

- Challenges are an awesome way for 10pt sergeants to invalidate 200+pt HQ combat monsters (totally cinematic, right?).

And more...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The new changes to royal court members joined to a squad that runs off are brutal.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

But on the plus side Necrons can embark back onto their zooming flyers. Because Necron flyers weren't good enough already...


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mostly a very good set of FAQs. The Target Lock debacle is fixed, and a big chunk of questions about hitting flyers have been sorted out. (Short version- if you have to ask, then no) Nice to see FMCs get Skyfire and switch to Glide mode when Grounded, too.

90% of character units are gone. No more LOSir shenanigans with Nob Bikers or Paladins, for example.

There is, however, some poor proof reading. There's an obvious typo in the Tyranid FAQ (piling into Whips should keep you at your initiative step, but there's a rogue '1' in there) and the wording on Chaos Icons has been borked into complete illegibility in both the Daemon and CSM FAQs. Hopefully they'll sort it out soon...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Incubi, Huskblade and Daemonweapons are now ap2
Monolith doesn't get a jinx save
Wraiths Whip coils is done at the start of combat (does piling in does not reduce you to I1).


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe I'm just retarded but can someone explain this one to me from the Rulebook FAQ:

Q: Can blast markers hit a model that is not in the attacker’s line of
sight if they do NOT scatter? (p33)
A: Yes, as long as the target enemy model for the blast
weapon is within the firer’s line of sight.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

harliquins are awesome 


checks new faq 


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Maybe I'm just retarded but can someone explain this one to me from the Rulebook FAQ:
> 
> Q: Can blast markers hit a model that is not in the attacker’s line of
> sight if they do NOT scatter? (p33)
> ...


The way I read it is: if the template it touching a model out of the firer's line of sight but hits one that is in the firer's line of sight it still counts.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If there is a tac squad hiding behind a rhino, and you can only see 1 member of them, you can aim for that 1 marine and cause hits on other members of the squad that cannot be seen. It's a clarification more than anything, presumably someone at the studio tried to pull "you can only kill the 1 marine because he's the only one you can see" trick.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Maybe I'm just retarded but can someone explain this one to me from the Rulebook FAQ:
> 
> Q: Can blast markers hit a model that is not in the attacker’s line of
> sight if they do NOT scatter? (p33)
> ...


So lets say your firing your missle launcher frag shot into model a. Model a is in line of sight but the blast also hits model b which is out of line of sight. Thus both model a and model b are hit.


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

Look out sir now goes to the model closest to whoever takes the look out sir instead of a model within 6". BOO!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The new Dark Eldar changes are good. Before, I was hesitant to keep on buying more of them (I only have a very small force), but if my Incubi are still a solution to 2+ armor saves, I feel a bit more comfortable.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Daemon weapons are now AP2 like they should have been. To bad it really doesn't matter because the new book is 1 month off. Oh and DP's are now flying monstrous creatures.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes! CSM Daemon Princes now join their Chaos Daemon cousins as Flying Monstrous Creatures (for much, much cheaper)!

I can't use Lash from within a transport anymore, since it's not a witchfire power, I do believe. Ah well, I never took Lash Sorcs when a Lash Prince would do anyways.

What's this crap about not being able to assault with a from a transport destroyed during the enemy turn? And the shaken/stunned applying to a disembarking unit? Well, Rhinos just got thaaaaat much crappier.

Nice to see that Smash is "half base attacks (rounding up) + charge modifiers and similar."


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> So lets say your firing your missle launcher frag shot into model a. Model a is in line of sight but the blast also hits model b which is out of line of sight. Thus both model a and model b are hit.


Does this mean I can use the Necron Death Ray to put the marker on 1 model I can see then draw the line through models and units I have no line of sight to and still kill them?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Does this mean I can use the Necron Death Ray to put the marker on 1 model I can see then draw the line through models and units I have no line of sight to and still kill them?


What's the exact wording of the rules for it?


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Does this mean I can use the Necron Death Ray to put the marker on 1 model I can see then draw the line through models and units I have no line of sight to and still kill them?


The Death Ray isnt a blast.


It seems like they answered most questions but they hardly touched chariots. I remember there being quite a few questions regarding chariots and close combat.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Majere613 said:


> Nice to see FMCs get Skyfire and switch to Glide mode when Grounded, too.


Skyfire: Great news for my Flyrant (who was already pretty good...), but I had to look about 3 times to spot the FAQ question that added that - surely that should be in the Errata section for page 49, since it's not currently in the FMCs section at all? 

Now all we need is an option for Harpies to take devourers or something instead of blast weapons, and we'll be sorted for anti-flyer goodness...

Good to see a things that clear up some of the cheesy stuff that's come up so far (Look out sir going to the closest model rather than any within 6" is good news, no more units of characters for the most part). Still no definite answer to what BS Tau Seeker Missiles use to shoot at Flyers, though.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Sethis said:


> What's the exact wording of the rules for it?


Death ray: To fire the death ray, nominate a point on
the battlefield anywhere withm the weapon's range. then
nominate a second point within 3D6" of the first. Then, draw
a straight line between the two points. Every unit (fnendly or
enemy) underneath the line suffers a number of hits equal to
the number of models in the unit underneath the line. If the
vehicle's other weaponry is fired in the same shooting phase,
it must be fired at one of the units hit by the death ray.

From what I understand you can use this weapon to shoot into assaults and/or kill your own models with it.

What happens if I destroy 1 single model, say a lone Warrior or something. Could that potentially grant me First Blood?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Maybe I'm just retarded but can someone explain this one to me from the Rulebook FAQ:
> 
> Q: Can blast markers hit a model that is not in the attacker’s line of
> sight if they do NOT scatter? (p33)
> ...





Sethis said:


> It's a clarification more than anything, presumably someone at the studio tried to pull "you can only kill the 1 marine because he's the only one you can see" trick.


basically as Sethis said, you can only see 1-2 models of a unit of 10.

target one of the two visible models; pray to scatter on the rest of the squad not in LoS.

remove, hopefully the whole unit, dead models.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone else notice Typhus' manraper does not have the Poison special rule? And that Drach'nyen is still AP3.

Daemon Princes with wings are now actually flyers which is a good thing


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Death ray: To fire the death ray, nominate a point on
> the battlefield anywhere withm the weapon's range. then
> nominate a second point within 3D6" of the first. Then, draw
> a straight line between the two points. Every unit (fnendly or
> ...


That does not target enemy units, so you can create the line from any point you like to any other point you like, and hit everything on the line irrespective of line of sight.

Whether or not you can shoot into combat or not is a greyer area, but i would lean towards "can't do it" because the rulebook says "you may not shoot at units locked in close combat" and since the line doesn't scatter in any way then you are deliberately trying to resolve a shooting attack at a unit locked in combat, which is not allowed.

And you need to destroy a unit to gain First Blood, not a model, so that's a bit tricky.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh wow I'm so glad they finally took 5 minutes to answer where the missiles fire from on an Exorcist... you know, 10 YEARS AFTER THE FACT.

Now if they would only finecast some of the SoB instead of leaving them in limbo for another 10 years instead of giving BA more FC models for things which are already fine as they are.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Sethis said:


> That does not target enemy units, so you can create the line from any point you like to any other point you like, and hit everything on the line irrespective of line of sight.
> 
> Whether or not you can shoot into combat or not is a greyer area, but i would lean towards "can't do it" because the rulebook says "you may not shoot at units locked in close combat" and since the line doesn't scatter in any way then you are deliberately trying to resolve a shooting attack at a unit locked in combat, which is not allowed.
> 
> And you need to destroy a unit to gain First Blood, not a model, so that's a bit tricky.


You are not allowed to shoot your own models either but you can with this weapon, the only time I see that as viable would if the units were locked in assault.

So your oppnent shoots up a warrior unit, 3 warriors survive, you then deathray them to death. Do you get First Blood? What about Kill Points? I take it your opponent would get one because the unit was lost similar to deepstrike misshap or fleeing off the board.



Same question can be asked of weapons with the Torrent rule (hellhound tank, GK Dread Knight etc). Can I place the small part of the template on a model I can see, then turn it so it basically flames around a corner at models taking cover behind a building?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish you could shoot your own units, i don't see why some boyz would stop the lads from shooting at D 'ummies.

Also just because some guardsmen are being massacred by a demon prince why can't i shoot them with my vindicator?


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Hellados said:


> I wish you could shoot your own units, i don't see why some boyz would stop the lads from shooting at D 'ummies.
> 
> Also just because some guardsmen are being massacred by a demon prince why can't i shoot them with my vindicator?


Just for kicks, play a game where friendly fire is legal and you can fire into melees. Allocate wounds to the melee as of the whole melee was just 1 unit.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Q: If passengers disembark from a Transport that has suffered a
Shaken or Stunned result, do they still suffer these effects in their
next Shooting phase? (p80)
A: Yes.

Well that sucks. Another nerf to transports.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

effigy22 said:


> Anyone else notice Typhus' manraper does not have the Poison special rule? And that Drach'nyen is still AP3.
> 
> Daemon Princes with wings are now actually flyers which is a good thing


Pretty sure Drach'nyen would fall under a Daemon Weapon. At least I would rule it as such...

Fun fact, the Manreaper _*never*_ had the poison rule...so why are you all complaining about it being missing?


----------



## Dgoody (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet Jesus Christ.... Can they not seriously write anything right once or even friggin twice? If they play tested their stuff, like seriously play tested they could save themselves (and us) a crap load of time and money. It just doesnt make sence. Can someone please explain it to me?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

There is always combinations of rules that get missed. It is not even a aspect unique to just GW, there is a reason legal documents are so wordy. I am happy with the amount of clarity most of what was just released FAQ wise brings to the game. It is like they went and dug up every locked flame filled rules thread and answered them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ugh, how could they make CSM daemon princes FMCs.... bloody ridiculous. Basic winged DP for CSM is 130pts, to give the same statline and save to a winged CD prince costs 190pts, and you can't even start with it on the table (but can now swoop on DS). 

Was kinda hoping we would get erratas for flakk missiles in this series of upgrades: would it really kill them to give the options of flakk missiles for missile launcher units at +5pts a model... would be too expensive but would give some armies the options they just don't have currently.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Fallen said:


> basically as Sethis said, you can only see 1-2 models of a unit of 10.
> 
> target one of the two visible models; pray to scatter on the rest of the squad not in LoS.
> 
> remove, hopefully the whole unit, dead models.


Hitting, and wounding are two different things. Yes you can hit stuff that you can't see with a Blast, still can't put wounds on it. 

So Blasts still are screwed by LoS.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Majere613 said:


> ...the wording on Chaos Icons has been borked into complete illegibility in both the Daemon and CSM FAQs. Hopefully they'll sort it out soon...


It seems fairly clear to me:
If the rules for the Icon say "all friendly units" it works for allied detachments.
If the rules for the Icon name specific units it only works for those units.

So, CSM icons still only work for the specific units listed in the Codex, and not for Codex Daemons units.

I hope that the use of an identical statement in both FAQ is an indication that they did not want to give a detailed specific answer to the CD/CSM Icon exchange question as next CSM Codex will have different rules for Icons.



Tim/Steve said:


> Ugh, how could they make CSM daemon princes FMCs.... bloody ridiculous.


I think it solves the issue of CSM Princes being not nearly killy enough. As we proved they were not powerful enough to take out an entire army on thier own: the rest of my force was at risk!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

darknightdrako said:


> Q: If passengers disembark from a Transport that has suffered a
> Shaken or Stunned result, do they still suffer these effects in their
> next Shooting phase? (p80)
> A: Yes.
> ...


Because passengers are magically immune to whiplash from being thrown around inside a tank that's just been hit with a missile, wear special earplugs to avoid being deafened, and have reinforced inner ears to retain their balance. All of which the driver and gunner forgot to get before leaving base. :headbutt:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Oh wow I'm so glad they finally took 5 minutes to answer where the missiles fire from on an Exorcist... you know, 10 YEARS AFTER THE FACT.


I actually sent that one in for clarification since there was no "obvious" point to fire from. Now you can snipe from any of the pipes instead!

GW didn't answer my question regarding sticking a Canoness in the Battle Conclave though. Apparently she can currently loan her faith to Guard units (but their independent characters can't benefit if they jump in with the Sisters proper) but not with the Battle Conclave who are all members of the church.

Actually I sent in all the questions that got updated in the Sisters FAQ (I went and found every question I saw online regarding them and compiled them into an email and sent them in).


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Leman Russes have been upgraded, as it now appears they can fire everything, at least that's how I'm reading what it says in the FAQ. Unfortunately Hydras are still unable to shoot straight at stuff on the ground.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Because passengers are magically immune to whiplash from being thrown around inside a tank that's just been hit with a missile, wear special earplugs to avoid being deafened, and have reinforced inner ears to retain their balance. All of which the driver and gunner forgot to get before leaving base. :headbutt:


I vote we do this with weapon destroyed and immobilized results too. That would just be crazy. Though I don't see this as a big issue as it used to be since glancing hits don't trigger this anyway.

It does sort of suck that it means you can do less with the embarked units but in many cases you can weasel out of the stun. Just as long as it's either not on the kill shot or simply doesn't count you'll likely be able to just shield the unit longer.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

People are still talking about the vehicles thing? Fact is its a stupid rule change that screws a lot of units. Sure it makes sense, but in a game of genetically engineered super monks applauding realism in how vehicles work is kinda stupid. I honestly expect that later in the edition their will be hard counters to push trasport back into use, things like armor upgrades that protect passengers or fast or flying transports that bypass getting hit before they can reach half the table. 

Before people applaud or condemn a change they should wait to see how 6th plays out. For all we know the new mech units and builds may be a thousand times worse and make people bag for the old days where all they had to worry about was passengers walking out unharmed out of vehicles that where stunned or exploded.

We are already seeing this in the necron night scythe, and if that's any indication the counters that are yet to come for transports will make many a nid and guard armies weep.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Leman Russes have been upgraded, as it now appears they can fire everything, at least that's how I'm reading what it says in the FAQ. Unfortunately Hydras are still unable to shoot straight at stuff on the ground.


Its not really an upgrade, just a way to make the models they've sold obsolete and try to force people to buy new: they've all taken quite a speed downgrade in exchange for firing at full BS while moving (but then with 2 guns being able to anyway its not so massive- if you needed the extra firepower you didn;t often lose out by staying stationary).

BUT
where the LRBT and demolisher have really lost out is that they're main guns are ordnance, meaning that as soon as they fire them _ALL_ other weapons can only snap shot... so the basic LR build that you see everywhere is essentially just a battle cannon while the dreaded 5 plasma cannon executioner only got more powerful.

EDIT- kinda tempted to swap my demolisher to a punisher decked out with heavy bolters and stubber... it may be shit and over-costed but would fun pumping out 32 shots a turn, even when advancing fast as possible...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> I actually sent that one in for clarification since there was no "obvious" point to fire from. Now you can snipe from any of the pipes instead!
> 
> GW didn't answer my question regarding sticking a Canoness in the Battle Conclave though. Apparently she can currently loan her faith to Guard units (but their independent characters can't benefit if they jump in with the Sisters proper) but not with the Battle Conclave who are all members of the church.
> 
> Actually I sent in all the questions that got updated in the Sisters FAQ (I went and found every question I saw online regarding them and compiled them into an email and sent them in).


Well than, that's great. TBH though there were not a lot of unclear issues with the SoB, and most, even the missile question, were easily solvable with a little logic. But it is nice to get them officially answered in case of a curmudgeonly opponent. 

Mostly there are just silly shortcomings in the WD codex, such as a Canoness unable to take a jump pack, Seraphim Superior only being able to take a single plasma pistol, or faith abilities only lasting a single phase despite having USR which could benefit both shooting AND assaulting.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Well than, that's great. TBH though there were not a lot of unclear issues with the SoB, and most, even the missile question, were easily solvable with a little logic. But it is nice to get them officially answered in case of a curmudgeonly opponent.


Actually that's the exact reason that question went in there. I always fired from the center stack using a 45 degree arc pointing forward for fairness (since it is about 2.5" taller than the tank meaning you can be hull-down and still deny cover) but I've seen posts of people being told to aim from the Sister on the front, and even the loader-Servitor. 



Arcane said:


> Mostly there are just silly shortcomings in the WD codex, such as a Canoness unable to take a jump pack, Seraphim Superior only being able to take a single plasma pistol, or faith abilities only lasting a single phase despite having USR which could benefit both shooting AND assaulting.


To be fair, when they wrote that Preferred Enemy worked differently. Sure the codex is a bit funky right now but I think it'll pan out to something even better in the future. We just ended up being a testing ground for a lot of 6th edition stuff and I think in the end they worked out okay.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

The Sturk said:


> Pretty sure Drach'nyen would fall under a Daemon Weapon. At least I would rule it as such...
> 
> Fun fact, the Manreaper _*never*_ had the poison rule...so why are you all complaining about it being missing?



Manreaper did have the poison rule (it was in an earlier FAQ). And, although it is not in the weapon profile, the FAQ still says the manreaper does in fact have the poisoned rule. Soooo I don't know if it does or doesn't, it used to and according to the FAQ it kind of does.

I think it should as he has the MoN and a daemon weapon, therefor it should be poisoned 4+. 

But as the manreaper is now unwieldy, I feel like it took a nerf there, not necessarily because of the poison rule.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

lockeF said:


> Manreaper did have the poison rule (it was in an earlier FAQ). And, although it is not in the weapon profile, the FAQ still says the manreaper does in fact have the poisoned rule. Soooo I don't know if it does or doesn't, it used to and according to the FAQ it kind of does.
> 
> I think it should as he has the MoN and a daemon weapon, therefor it should be poisoned 4+.
> 
> But as the manreaper is now unwieldy, I feel like it took a nerf there, not necessarily because of the poison rule.


The poisoned rule just falls under the Daemon Weapon part of its ruleset, since when you check for that it gives different rules for different marks. Poison got a bit of a buff, even for Typhus fighting weaker enemies. Its just the Unwieldy part that is a kick in the nuts for him.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

just take 2 fly princes instead soon as know they get the fly type that and lash and your sorted


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

FAQ said:


> Q: Do models that ignore difficult terrain when moving or charging
> still fight at Initiative step 1 if they charge through difficult terrain?
> (p22)
> A: Yes.


From all Harliequins I would like to say, Fuck you FAQ.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

no its fine weve got grenades from the shadowseer wright


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

seermaster said:


> no its fine weve got grenades from the shadowseer wright


Shadowseer will give us Plasma Grenades which lets us assault at Initiative but if he dies 'quin spark the fuck out and run into tree branches uncontrollably. Also all your Beasts are worthless, bad luck Raveners.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

That really is gay just make sure the shadowseer stays in the middle.I had 1 lay the beat down on a gk libby the other day he held them up for 3 rounds before making them run away. 
Side note harlies should always charge from terain so you get 2up saves.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Shadowseer will give us Plasma Grenades which lets us assault at Initiative but if he dies 'quin spark the fuck out and run into tree branches uncontrollably. Also all your Beasts are worthless, bad luck Raveners.


They aren't worthless - they still charge at full speed and totally unhindered...


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

but strike at init 1 wych is 1 of there strengths being init 5 or somthing


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Target locks are back in business, with no Ld test required. Awesome.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> They aren't worthless - they still charge at full speed and totally unhindered...


They're not worthless but they're not worth their points. If you don't bring a Shadowseer or he's dead for some reason you cannot even assault guardsmen in terrain with any great success (You will win the combat depending how many of them there are but you're taking casualties). It's annoying because they don't have grenades because they have flip belts, whereas every Power Armoured Marine in the game has assault grenades.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What's that you say? A rules decision that explicitly benefits Power Armour armies over Xenos? Say it ain't so! :headbutt:

You can say the same about the move through cover nerf - it no longer affects charge distances or Initiative. And guess who *doesn't* use MTC? Marines.


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

The official rulebook FAQ was updated again today to version 1.0a. Some changes have been made.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

What changes? The entire thing is still in pink and I didn't save a copy of 1.0 so I can't tell.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Locked velocity fliers now move at the maximum speed in their band, so if it went 18.2 inches last turn it has to go 36 if in locked velocity.


----------

